# Hartage Exhaust



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I saw this on an M3 Cab on the lift at the dealer. I couldn't get a far away picture as the door was closed. The exhaust exits in the center ala Boxster. The orange is a reflection of the door. The body is shiny stainless steel.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Hartge exhaust*

Not quite sure if I like it. It certainly is different from others.


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

*i like!*

any info on pricing? and more importantly, sound/performance rating?

the new rear-end work will be the pita though; not sure if ED would overlook that one!


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Hartge exhaust part nos.*

18 46 0510 D
HARTGE pipe (replacement of pre-silencer)
for E46 M3 in connection with:

18 46 0500 C
HARTGE stainless steel rear silencer
with dual oval pipes (middle)
(incl. HARTGE lower part of rear skirt)

51 46 0315 C
HARTGE lower part of rear skirt 
(only in connection with HARTGE rear silencer)










Wheel Power is the US distributor, I believe:http://www.wheelpower.com/wphome.html


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't know about you guys, but I like the stock quad tips better. Sound and performance not being factors, stock looks more aggressive IMO...


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I like the stock quad tips better. Sound and performance not being factors, stock looks more aggressive IMO...


i'd like bigger stock quad tips -- 83mm would be nice.

these black hartges are growing on me faster than a zit on the eve of a hot date. but my only prob is that i'd have it installed while in germany and i'm pretty sure that whomever checks out the cars for ED when they come to north america would not be able to overlook it vs. a quad tubi/supersprint system.


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

When i first got mine i wasnt to sure if i liked it either, but now i love it. Totally unique, and the sound is amzing. It has a deep raspy race car like soud, very aggresive, especially on hard downshifts, it has a nice "burble" as the RPM drops. 

-Walter


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

Laguna01///M3 said:


> ...


do you have any more pics, or sound clips? and if i may ask, how much was the system?


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

Dont have any sound clips, but i have a cople other pics. As far as price, i paid $1300 fro the muffler, and $300 for the bumper insert. I used the SuperSprint midpipe instead of the Hartge.

-Walter


----------



## Laguna01///M3 (Sep 1, 2002)

...


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

Laguna01///M3 said:


> *Dont have any sound clips. I used the SuperSprint midpipe instead of the Hartge.-Walter *


How would you describe the sound? Is the "rasp" still there? Any drone at normal cruising speeds in 4th, 5th or 6th? Who did you buy it from? Thanks.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Hm, for that price I'd have gone after the Remus exhaust...Titanium tips and all that for ~$1,000.


----------

